# Lily Collins Portrait



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Whilst still practising the difficult job of the hair on Adele's portrait after some welcome tips from Stanya, I have started this portrait of Lily Collins (daughter of Phil Collins). I think she is very much like a young Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Gorgeous. hair looks great to me! great job es.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks very much Jeff ! I have been staring in awe at your Lincoln Portrait - absolutely marvelous. How long does it take to complete a 16 x 20 Portrait?
I might give it a go as you mention the nice blacks on the canvas board, all my
Portraits have been done on A4 size.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks es! the amount of time per piece varies wildy for me, I've found....from 2 days to sheesh 2 or 3 months if I take time away from it.
I look forward to your next piece too-keep em comin!!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you very much Chanda, I always appreciate your comments! And yes there is only one Audrey. I'm currently planning out a new drawing of her based on one of her own quotes!


----------

